# Painting colour practice - Vision



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

First try trying something in colour. 
Honest feedback/critique really would be appreciated.

Looking a bit rough at the moment, lots to do.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Understanding this is just the start, it is great!


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice work as a beginner you did good job. The Practice is only key to success so keep practicing.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey,that's very good...


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the way you have your color swatches ready to dip into in the sidebar. One of the lessons from Clive5art shows this same thing done with acrylics. Very nice so far!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hey - looking good. do you color pick from reference?


----------

